# Problema live-dvd Gentoo 2007.0 (Xorg)

## factory

Ciao a tutti .......  :Smile: 

Prima di creare un dual-Boot con Xp e Gentoo Linux,ho pensato di scaricare il liveDvd di Gentoo, per provare questo OS.Quando faccio partire il boot dal Dvd la procedura parte normalmente per qualche minuto.Fino all avvio del Server x.Lì mi da queste schermate:

[IMG]http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/470/14082007355fl1.th.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/4743/14082007356fd6.th.jpg[/IMG]

Sono andato sul sito Http://Wiki.x.org come dice la schermata, per aggiornare questo Xorg ma ci ho capito quasi nulla.

Su altri topic, di utenti con un problema simile al mio, veniva consigliato attraverso questo codice:

```
#nano/etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

di cambiare driver da quelli "Ati" a quelli "vesa".Ma anche qui ho trovato delle complicazioni....

La mia configurazione e':

Intel Celeron 2.4Ghz

1Gb di RAM

Ati Readon 9600 Series

Spero possiate aiutarmi......  :Wink: 

Grazie Ciao   :Exclamation: 

----------

## lucapost

dobbiamo capire prima che scheda video hai...

posta l'outpt di lspci.

----------

## factory

Non sono esperto in questi campi   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Cosa e' l' outpt di lspci ??

Comunque la scheda video e' una Ati Readon Xt 9600....

----------

## lucapost

si certo, scusa la risposta inutile...

potresti provare a comfigurare xorg seguendo questa guida: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/ati-faq.xml senza ovviamente "emergere" alcun pacchetto visto che sei da live cd...

----------

## Scen

Ciao e benvenuto  :Wink: 

 *factory wrote:*   

> Prima di creare un dual-Boot con Xp e Gentoo Linux,ho pensato di scaricare il liveDvd di Gentoo, per provare questo OS

 

Se vuoi "provare" Gentoo in modo "live" la vedo dura, purtroppo questa distribuzione non è pensata per essere utilizzata tramite supporto ottico. Il LiveCD/DVD è pensato per poter installare Gentoo avendo già a disposizione un ambiente grafico funzionante.

Nel tuo caso, visto che mi pare di capire tu sia "nuovo" all'ambiente di Linux&C, ti consiglio di lasciar perdere questo problema di server X (purtroppo il riconoscimento automatico dell'hardware del LiveDVD non funziona molto bene  :Sad:  ).

Hai 2 possibilità secondo me:

o utilizzi l'installer con interfaccia a caratteri

o ti armi di pazienza, ti rimobcchi le maniche, e segui la via tradizionale dell'installazione manuale (lunga e faticosa la prima volta, ma sicuramente utile ed istruttiva)

----------

## factory

Grazie a tutti per le risposte..  :Wink: 

Anche la configurazione automatica del Server X non funziona......

Visto che la cosa si fa complicata (per un neo utente di linux come me   :Laughing: ) faro' direttamente un Dual Boot con Xp e Gentoo ,senza passare per il caricamento da dvd........  :Rolling Eyes: 

Spero comunque che il Server x non mi dia problemi.........

Grazie, Ciaoz

----------

## cloc3

 *factory wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Su altri topic, di utenti con un problema simile al mio
> 
> ```
> ...

 

più che simile, direi identico.

in questi casi, la norma è di evitare l'apertura di un topic nuovo, ma di attaccarsi a quello precedente.

la cosa da fare per avviare X in qualche forma è sostituire la stringa "vesa" a quella "fglrx" nel file /etc/X11/xorg e poi rilanciare il server con `/etc/init.d/xdm restart`.

in ogni caso, sembra che Enrico abbia optato alla fine per una installazione manule, in quanto i problemi non si risolvevano adeguatamente.

io ti consiglio di nuovo quella scelta.

----------

